# phone reboots and home screen resets



## scuba_bald (Sep 8, 2011)

My phone reboots about 3x a day for no apparent reason. I had read other threads where setCPU might have been the issue, so yesterday, I did a load. Using Odin I started with unrooted EE4 and then loaded gummy FE 1.9. I then did cwm and loaded FE 2.0. As of today, the phone has rebooted 6 times.

The strange thing about the reboots is that home screen always resets to the shortcuts I placed on the 
screen 6 hours earlier. I may have added 10 shortcuts before the reboot, but after the reboot there's only 3. Also after the reboot, the missed calls icon and unread text messages appear even though I cleared them before the reboot occurred.

Any ideas? I'm thinking that there might be a hardware issue since this was a refurb I got from Verizon.

-TIA


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you using the built in kernel?


----------



## scuba_bald (Sep 8, 2011)

Kernel that came with 2.0 (2.6.32.9 [email protected] #130

Edit
Just loaded build 141. getting acore error messages, but I'll give this one a try


----------



## scuba_bald (Sep 8, 2011)

Just downloaded latest kernel (build 141) so I'll give that a try


----------



## Crispityyy (Jun 23, 2011)

Dont worry man, I really dont think its a hardware issue at all.
Ive had no problems with any of the Gummy ROMs from the past (been using since the DX), but some some reason my phone and GCFE 2.0 just did NOT get along well.
Hella reboots (about 3 a day), but not not as many FC issues as you...
I threw every different kernel I could at it, and I recently just gave up.

...Now running the RC version of GBE Gummy...no reboots so far *shrug*


----------



## scuba_bald (Sep 8, 2011)

20+ hrs on new kernel and so far, knock on wood, no reboot. I ran voltage control with conservative settings only
and did about 40 min or so of browsing and checking email. I left both wifi and data on (only 3g in my area) with a every 2hr pull from my corp email account. Woke up with phone now running for 10 hrs still showing 73%.
Checked email accounts and read the news on the way to work this morning with radio flipping between 1g & 4g and finally put the phone on the charger after 15hrs with still 21%.
I've never gotten this amount of time since I've owned this phone. Awesome!


----------

